# .22-250 rem sighting in ??



## oilcan (Jan 30, 2006)

I WAS WONDERING IF ANYONE COULD TELL ME AT WHAT RANGE ISHOULD SIGHT IN MY T/C ENCORE .22-250 26 INCH HEAVY BARREL RIFLE IM SHOOTING FACTORY 40 GR HORNADY VMAX BULLETS FOR EXAMPLE I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW IF I SIGHT IN AT 3INCHES HIGH @ 100 YARDS I CAN HOLD DEAD ON TO ??YARDS OR ANY RECOMMENDATIONS ON SIGHTING WOULD BE HELPFUL MAYBE ZERO @ 100 YYARBS AND HOLD DEAD ON TO ?? YARDS ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED THANK YOU..


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

hey oilcan hows it going? we used to sight in at 25 yds and it was on again at 250 yds. Ask sixpack or lazer they know everything on a Friday night....lol.... :beer:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I don't like to sight my own .22-250 any higher than 1.5 inches at 100 yards. I have tried a higher sight-in, but shoot much too high on the mid- range (gopher and prairie dog size) targets as a result. With a 1.5 inch sight-in at 100 yards, hold on a prairie dog's eyebrows at 300 and it'll smoke 'em every time. This is with 50 grain bullets. I like the speed with the 40's, but the wind messes with them too much for me. Burl


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

hey oilcan next time you get to your Mothers come on out lets have some long range fun.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Burly1 is right. I have mine sighted in two inches high and I have a hard time taking the dogs around the 200 mark. I would say do the 1.5 and hold dead on to 300. If you are lucky you will get a little farther.


----------

